# Items For Sale



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

We have been doing a remodel on our 1996 Chalet Alpin and have removed the SS Sink....Outside Shower.....6&1/2(six & a half) gallon HOT Water Heater.....Freash Water Tank.....Gray Water Tank....and battery Box.

I have pictures and will send them If anyone is interested. Contact me thru personal message.

All parts work great.....we just never used them and now that we have let the DD have the camper she does not use them eather. So to give the grandson a place to sleep and to make the camper lighter we took everything out.

Buyer will pay shipping or can pick up if you live close.

Fridge & stove already sold. We can work out a price that works for everyone. These things are just too good for the trash and have LOTS of life left in them

Thanks Lynn


----------

